# Cal of duty 5!!



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

Odd, I havn't seen any threads on call of duty:world at war. So why not make one now?^^ 
What's your favorite part of the single player campaign? (Mine's driving a tank...the flamethrower was surprisingly awful to use)
And care to share your multiplayer id?


----------



## Teco (Dec 2, 2008)

I is Tecopet on Live. I like to beast with the tanks and snipe online. Thats all I've done so far is online. But. I according to the people I live with, the 360 no longer connects to the internet. But throw me a friend request anywho.


----------



## Teco (Dec 2, 2008)

Nimhster said:


> My friend told me about an interesting new feature comming into this game. He said that if your get shot, or get killed by an explosive, he said that they make the Organs, bones and guts limp out to make it more realsitic. But I'm not sure if this is true or not, so don't blame me. ;3



Bah, they need to worry about balancing some things out and fixing bugs.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

Nimhster said:


> My friend told me about an interesting new feature comming into this game. He said that if your get shot, or get killed by an explosive, he said that they make the Organs, bones and guts limp out to make it more realsitic. But I'm not sure if this is true or not, so don't blame me. ;3



yeah, that kind of shit happens alot. So far, I saw heads and limbs fly off (with lots of blood^^) but sadly, no intestines or brains. Maybe for call of duty 6 eh? Oh and the skin can be burned too, if you get liberal with your flamethrower ;3

And I only have the PC version   ....anyone with a PC account?


----------



## Teco (Dec 2, 2008)

MayDay said:


> yeah, that kind of shit happens alot. So far, I saw heads and limbs fly off (with lots of blood^^) but sadly, no intestines or brains. Maybe for call of duty 6 eh? Oh and the skin can be burned too, if you get liberal with your flamethrower ;3
> 
> And I only have the PC version   ....anyone with a PC account?


Gah, sadly no.... yeah, its a nice way to balance last stand, blowing off limbs.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

MayDay said:


> Odd, I havn't seen any threads on call of duty:world at war. So why not make one now?^^



Because its overrated?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 3, 2008)

Nimhster said:


> My friend told me about an interesting new feature comming into this game. He said that if your get shot, or get killed by an explosive, he said that they make the Organs, bones and guts limp out to make it more realsitic. But I'm not sure if this is true or not, so don't blame me. ;3



yeah they can do THAT but they can't get themselves out of the 1940s because seeing another one makes us wanna throw up like that at this point?

Call of Duty 4 brought so many people, even non-fans INTO the series partly BECAUSE it was "modern" warfare. It was actually DIFFERENT than every other power suit wielding hero or world war 2. (Face it...Gordon Freeman falls into one of those categories.)


----------



## MayDay (Dec 3, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> yeah they can do THAT but they can't get themselves out of the 1940s because seeing another one makes us wanna throw up like that at this point?
> 
> Call of Duty 4 brought so many people, even non-fans INTO the series partly BECAUSE it was "modern" warfare. It was actually DIFFERENT than every other power suit wielding hero or world war 2. (Face it...Gordon Freeman falls into one of those categories.)


 
I wonder who that 'power suit wielding' hero might be..
*cough*cough *halo! *cough!

But hopefully, call of duty 6 will be something fresh...
I was hoping they make something based on a war 
between USSR and USA. 
One thing nice bout world war 2 was that the enemies 
were actually a serious threat, unlike the rag tag rebels
in cod4...and a war between usa and ussr ought to give
activision an excuse to show us a nuke go off again! ^^


----------



## Tudd (Dec 3, 2008)

My biggest issue with this game is that the multiplayer maps are impossibly large. Which essentially means, if you don't move you live, if you move you die.

Supporting campers? Not really, one well aimed shot from a bolt-action rifle and they're done.


----------



## Teco (Dec 3, 2008)

Tudd said:


> My biggest issue with this game is that the multiplayer maps are impossibly large. Which essentially means, if you don't move you live, if you move you die.
> 
> Supporting campers? Not really, one well aimed shot from a bolt-action rifle and they're done.



Ugh, I wish. Bolts have been not killing people for some reason most of the time for me even with stopping power. I've been killed more by smgs, which seem alot more overpowered, you dont even have to aim with stopping power and steady aim.   ...supporting run and gunners.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

cod5 was just as crap as cod4.


----------



## scarei_crow (Dec 4, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> cod5 was just as crap as cod4.


so, not very crap?

i'm a playstationfag, and i just skipped the campaign, but the multiplayer is pretty fun, nice and fast paced, and yeah, you can blow limbs off, legs and arms, and heads in the zombie mode i've heard.

any other PS3 cod5 players, my name is nekomancerr (double r)


----------



## Tudd (Dec 6, 2008)

scarei_crow said:


> so, not very crap?
> 
> i'm a playstationfag, and i just skipped the campaign, but the multiplayer is pretty fun, nice and fast paced, and yeah, you can blow limbs off, legs and arms, and heads in the zombie mode i've heard.
> 
> any other PS3 cod5 players, my name is nekomancerr (double r)



Yeah, PS3 here, Steve....


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 7, 2008)

Appearently COD5 is worse then COD4, that is why when i get this game i will be disapointed.

And there is a thread for posting your PSN and whatever.


----------



## Laze (Dec 7, 2008)

I haven't played the series since Call Of Duty 3. Personally I feel that if you've played one wartime shooter you've pretty much played them all but I'm starting to throw a proverbial hissy fit and not actually play first person shooters as much as I did - I haven't even touched Team Fortress 2 in a dog's age. 

I have a few friends that have been playing this and saying they've enjoyed it. I may rent it or something just to see what it's like; I doubt I'll consider buying it. I would ask to actually borrow a copy, but I'm the only PS3 citizen in a 360 principality.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

This isn't COD5 it's a spin off. It have confired that COD5 will be the next game.


----------



## Teco (Dec 7, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Appearently COD5 is worse then COD4, that is why when i get this game i will be disapointed.
> 
> And there is a thread for posting your PSN and whatever.



I sadly have to admit. ....Yeah. I think I'd rather play COD4.


----------



## Tudd (Dec 10, 2008)

Teco said:


> I sadly have to admit. ....Yeah. I think I'd rather play COD4.



Because it's easier? XP


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 10, 2008)

COD5 sucked. Worse than COD3.


----------



## Kyoujin (Dec 10, 2008)

It was alright. I've played worse, but eh.

And it was announced, apparently, that the creators of CoD4 are making CoD6, and it's modern warfare once again.


----------



## Teco (Dec 11, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> It was alright. I've played worse, but eh.
> 
> And it was announced, apparently, that the creators of CoD4 are making CoD6, and it's modern warfare once again.



GOOD. They need to stop switching, Infinity Ward is so much better, these guys couldnt even make something decent with Infinity's engine.


----------



## Tudd (Dec 11, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> It was alright. I've played worse, but eh.
> 
> And it was announced, apparently, that the creators of CoD4 are making CoD6, and it's modern warfare once again.



CoD 5 is what Infinity Ward is releasing...



Teco said:


> GOOD. They need to stop switching, Infinity Ward is so much better, these guys couldnt even make something decent with Infinity's engine.



Money is good. Especially when most seem to lack it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Because it's easier? XP



Oh snap!  Yeah, modern weapons make everything easier.  XD

It would have to be facing the Germans, any of those missions.  Facing the Japs are frickin' annoying.  Favorite weapon would have to be either the Kar98k or M1 Garand.


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Dec 29, 2008)

My favorite part of campaign was burning people and stabbing banzai attackers in the neck, the campaign was too short though.  My gamertag on xbox live is NOC Jetdahawk.


----------



## Tudd (Dec 30, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh snap!  Yeah, modern weapons make everything easier.  XD
> 
> It would have to be facing the Germans, any of those missions.  Facing the Japs are frickin' annoying.  Favorite weapon would have to be either the Kar98k or M1 Garand.



The weapons are fairly well laid out. Its the maps that kill me. The designs are retarded.

And yes, theres a reason we use modern weapons over classics. XD


----------



## Asuran (Dec 30, 2008)

Cod5 can be fun some times but I can't play it for long get bored to fast.


----------



## Aviiva (Jan 4, 2009)

Bought COD5 for my PS3 and love it, PSID=TenInchNails.  I played COD4 to death and the fact that theres new guns and maps was more than enough for me to get this one.. I Havent played the single player yet, just online.  I love playing with the bolt action rifles currently the Mosin+bayonnette.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 4, 2009)

I didn't really like how COD5 took the perks from Modern Warfare, and sorta ruined World War II.

Interesting campaign, but poor story developement, cliche' characters, cliche' amorality, etc.

However, the multiplayer can be fun ... if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2009)

Bambi said:


> I didn't really like how COD5 took the perks from Modern Warfare, and sorta ruined World War II.
> 
> Interesting campaign, but poor story developement, cliche' characters, cliche' amorality, etc.
> 
> However, the multiplayer can be fun ... if you know what you're doing.



Dude! Kiefer Sutherland makes it all good. 



Aviiva said:


> Bought COD5 for my PS3 and love it, PSID=TenInchNails.  I played COD4 to death and the fact that theres new guns and maps was more than enough for me to get this one.. I Havent played the single player yet, just online.  I love playing with the bolt action rifles currently the Mosin+bayonnette.



You actually find use for the bayonet?

Good one with the PSNID there. XP


----------



## Bambi (Jan 7, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Dude! Kiefer Sutherland makes it all good.


 
Well, sorta, but ... kinda not really for me.

I'll be impressed when they make a World War 2 FPS shooter that takes on the perspectives of a German Soldier.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Well, sorta, but ... kinda not really for me.
> 
> I'll be impressed when they make a World War 2 FPS shooter that takes on the perspectives of a German Soldier.



You can't. Thats like making a game from the perspective of Hitler.

Imagine... the ultimate RTS game. "World Conquest." 

Besides, your character would lose! You can't play a video game where you auto-lose at the end!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

CoD5 is a WW2 mod for CoD4.

Face it, you know I'm right.



> You can't play a video game where you auto-lose at the end!



Fallout 3.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Fallout 3.



I see what you did there.

That was annoying as hell.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 8, 2009)

Nimhster said:


> My friend told me about an interesting new feature comming into this game. He said that if your get shot, or get killed by an explosive, he said that they make the Organs, bones and guts limp out to make it more realsitic. But I'm not sure if this is true or not, so don't blame me. ;3



lol, yeah, that happens. Just watch a video of Nazi Zombies. <3

Anyways, I don't have CoD5 yet, but I might be getting it from my dad soon, lol.



Tudd said:


> Dude! Kiefer Sutherland makes it all good.



Gary Oldman is better.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 8, 2009)

Magikian said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> That was annoying as hell.



That is why, it doesnt happen often.

But this Hitler game would require you lose for a long portion of the game.


----------



## chronoteeth (Jan 8, 2009)

Sure it's not as good as CoD4, and it's beating the blood splatter where the dead horse used to be, but for all its worth it's probably one of the best CoDs out there. The eastern front is also a nice change, tired of fighting the nazis all the time. Besides, a bad CoD is infidently better than a good MoH

Poor MoH ;[


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

Tudd said:


> That is why, it doesnt happen often.
> 
> But this Hitler game would require you lose for a long portion of the game.



Why? Haven't you ever heard of _fiction_?


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Oct 4, 2009)

Lukar said:


> lol, yeah, that happens. Just watch a video of Nazi Zombies. <3
> 
> Anyways, I don't have CoD5 yet, but I might be getting it from my dad soon, lol.



Yeah I have CoD:WaW on the PC and the PS3. I like it better on the PC because I'm use to the Controls
 and not to mention that the PC gets the Map Packs for Free.

I rarely play the MP or CamPAIN but I'll always go for a Good Nazi Zombie map with my Boyfriend *clears Throat* DER RIESE(Zombie Factory). I've been able to get up to lvl 25 by myself.
PSNID: Tehuberlargo
PCID: Pyrodemonfox
SteamID: Tehlargom4573r


----------



## Runefox (Oct 5, 2009)

> What's your favorite part of the single player campaign?


Absolutely nothing. You start off an American POW in a Japanese prison camp. You're about to be executed, and your comrade in arms was just executed. You've been starved, you've been beaten, and yet, when the Americans come just as the Jap's about to put an end to your misery, they give you a rifle and you lead the charge out of there.

Um. OK.

Enemies spawn incredibly obviously (one house on a hill with no other entrances had at least 100 or so), the progression was incredibly forced, and it's just more Treyarch crap. I deleted the game before finishing the first part of the single player campaign.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Absolutely nothing. You start off an American POW in a Japanese prison camp. You're about to be executed, and your comrade in arms was just executed. You've been starved, you've been beaten, and yet, when the Americans come just as the Jap's about to put an end to your misery, they give you a rifle and you lead the charge out of there.
> 
> Um. OK.
> 
> Enemies spawn incredibly obviously (one house on a hill with no other entrances had at least 100 or so), the progression was incredibly forced, and it's just more Treyarch crap. I deleted the game before finishing the first part of the single player campaign.



Ignoring the necro here...

The worst part about the higher difficulties is that they enemy will throw 2-3 grenades at you at any given time so you have sit there spamming the nade button else you die... 



Pyrodemonfox said:


> Yeah I have CoD:WaW on the PC and the PS3. I like it better on the PC because I'm use to the Controls
> and not to mention that the PC gets the Map Packs for Free.
> 
> I rarely play the MP or CamPAIN but I'll always go for a Good Nazi Zombie map with my Boyfriend *clears Throat* DER RIESE(Zombie Factory). I've been able to get up to lvl 25 by myself.
> ...



All I've gotta say to that is... you've got some serious skills if you're able to take Nazi zombies up to 25 solo...


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Oct 8, 2009)

Tudd said:


> All I've gotta say to that is... you've got some serious skills if you're able to take Nazi zombies up to 25 solo...



heh I'm really good at shooters when it comes to playing on PC, but this does help a lot to have a quick shot.

and for you guys who think I use those Dumb Cheats, I think they are pointless and need to be shot for not honing their skills to get better at the game rather than cheating and Blowing thrue a zombie game no problem


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2009)

My favorite part was the Stalingrad level, that was pretty intense.
Until Modern Warfare 2 comes out, I'll be on CoD5 Multiplayer. Add me if you want.
GT: gamefreaks21


----------



## Adrianfolf (Oct 9, 2009)

scarei_crow said:


> so, not very crap?
> 
> i'm a playstationfag, and i just skipped the campaign, but the multiplayer is pretty fun, nice and fast paced, and yeah, you can blow limbs off, legs and arms, and heads in the zombie mode i've heard.
> 
> any other PS3 cod5 players, my name is nekomancerr (double r)



PS3fag here to PSN AdrianMishamura I play quite often


----------



## kylr23 (Oct 9, 2009)

On one thing about Cod:MW2 apperently you get to fight on american soil in the game.

On cod:WaW My faverate part of the game is the last russian level where you taking over one of the buildings. It was fun and the music kicks ass. Oh you get to blow up people with flame throwers. 

I only have the pc verson though kylr23 and I dont play the game all to much just one of those im collecting dust games.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 9, 2009)

Just another generic World War II FPS game, that's my opinion. They should have remained in modern times like CoD4 did.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 9, 2009)

COD5 sucks the only thing i like about it was the zombies, COD4 was much better i think. COD4 FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Michi-Jinx (Oct 9, 2009)

Idk, I enjoyed the ride in both COD4 and 5(W@W), i thought they were both good games but i defiantly play W@W for the zombies more then anything now.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 10, 2009)

Mmf.  Ring of Steel is still pretty fun.  Frickin' love the .357 Magnum.


----------

